# Spot Rocker love thread



## Lionel_Hutz (Dec 8, 2021)

I haven’t seen a dedicated thread for this bike, so decided to start this. I recently got a Rocker carbon geared (had been thinking of one for a while and Spot’s 20% off sale pushed me over the edge). It was one of only a couple bikes in the niche I was shopping—lightweight, carbon hardtails that are fast but not so race-oriented that they’re compromised for trail riding. Yeti ARC was the only other bike that checked all my boxes, but Spot offered better value and was really great about working with me on a few customer-supplied parts. And the Spot has an easy conversion to SS or belt, though I’m honestly not that interested.

_*Holy crap this bike absolutely rules.*_ It is so fast, so communicative, and handles so well. Turning is nearly telepathic and it is so easy to tell where the grip limits are. My very first time out on the bike I hit PRs on darn near every segment—by a big margin on climbs but, surprising to me, also on some “high blue” singletrack and downhill segments. For comparison, my trail bike is a dream build Rascal with an 11.6 coil shock, so not exactly a slouch. The Rocker no doubt has lower limits than my trail bike but it feels so confident going all the way up to those limits. 

I’m inherently skeptical of influencer reviews, but Hardtail Party was totally right about how terrific this bike is. It absolutely deserves consideration by anybody looking into an XC/light trail bike, HT or not.


----------



## Sssteveyoung (Jul 26, 2013)

I am in the process of a Spot Rocker build. It’s definitely a small niche (Fast lightweight carbon hard tails not so race-orientated that they are compromised for trail riding). I have no interest in a belt drive either and looked at the Yeti Arc but the Spot won out, not least due to the drop-outs and ability to run single speed. Threaded bottom bracket on the Spot versus press fit on the Yeti is a plus too.

It would be great to see some more pictures.

Here is mine so far.


----------



## Lionel_Hutz (Dec 8, 2021)

Sssteveyoung said:


> I am in the process of a Spot Rocker build. It’s definitely a small niche (Fast lightweight carbon hard tails not so race-orientated that they are compromised for trail riding). I have no interest in a belt drive either and looked ar the Yeti Arc but the Spot won out, not least due to the drop-outs and ability to run single speed. Threaded bottom bracket on the Spot versus press fit on the Yeti is a plus too.
> 
> It would be great to see some more pictures.
> 
> ...


Anything specific you need a picture of?


----------



## edstrobici (Mar 7, 2021)

Sssteveyoung said:


> I am in the process of a Spot Rocker build. It’s definitely a small niche (Fast lightweight carbon hard tails not so race-orientated that they are compromised for trail riding). I have no interest in a belt drive either and looked ar the Yeti Arc but the Spot won out, not least due to the drop-outs and ability to run single speed. Threaded bottom bracket on the Spot versus press fit on the Yeti is a plus too.
> 
> It would be great to see some more pictures.
> 
> Here is mine so far.


Sssteveyoung, did you cut all of the frame protection yourself? I can see it is very well done! Are you setting it up single speed? I am running gears.


----------



## Sssteveyoung (Jul 26, 2013)

edstrobici said:


> Sssteveyoung, did you cut all of the frame protection yourself? I can see it is very well done! Are you setting it up single speed? I am running gears.


Thanks! I used a Ride Wrap complete kit for the frame protection. I applied it myself but it was precut. It probably took about 5 hours from start to finish and I have done a few before so I’ve gotten a bit quicker. I am not a huge fan of matte so I converted it (!) to shiny red using a gloss wrap. I am setting up with single speed to start. If that doesn’t work out well (I live in a hilly area) then I might convert to 1x11 later.


----------



## Sssteveyoung (Jul 26, 2013)

Lionel_Hutz said:


> Anything specific you need a picture of?


Nothing in particular - I just enjoy seeing pictures of other people’s builds for frames I am building up myself. Also, a few nice pictures in a “Spot Rocker love“ thread seems appropriate


----------



## Lionel_Hutz (Dec 8, 2021)

Sssteveyoung said:


> Nothing in particular - I just enjoy seeing pictures of other people’s builds for frames I am building up myself. Also, a few nice pictures in a “Spot Rocker love“ thread seems appropriate


Pretty much the only other one I’ve taken—haven been spending my time riding it 😆


----------



## edstrobici (Mar 7, 2021)

...enter the mildcore


----------



## edstrobici (Mar 7, 2021)

my changes to date... I have 30mm wheels. the widest I have ever had on my bikes. the stock Rocker is 25mm. and these are carbon, also a first for me. The most challenging thing has been reach I am a unique body type 30in inseam with long torso and reach. So I am on a Medium Rocker. which has 60mm stem, I just swapped to 70mm. Crazy, I know. The seat has been trialed over many weeks. I tried every saddle I have in my garage. Rear offset is common for me, but with AXS that is not an option. so I am on a WTB pushed to the rear, at max.


----------



## Lionel_Hutz (Dec 8, 2021)

edstrobici said:


> my changes to date... I have 30mm wheels. the widest I have ever had on my bikes. the stock Rocker is 25mm. and these are carbon, also a first for me. The most challenging thing has been reach I am a unique body type 30in inseam with long torso and reach. So I am on a Medium Rocker. which has 60mm stem, I just swapped to 70mm. Crazy, I know. The seat has been trialed over many weeks. I tried every saddle I have in my garage. Rear offset is common for me, but with AXS that is not an option. so I am on a WTB pushed to the rear, at max.


I'm also in the short inseam gang. Medium rocker feels good from a seat height and standover perspective. Between the shorter reach and steeper HTA and STA, when I first get on the cockpit feels a bit cramped compared to my trail bike but I find the feeling evaporates in a few minutes of riding. I definitely wouldn't want to be on a L frame. 

Spot's OE saddle is really weird looking but feels ok to me. Have you tried Ergon's trail/enduro saddles? They've worked well for me in the past.

I'm using WAO Union 30mm rims because I had a set available. I would have done 27mm Factions for this bike if I was building the wheelset from scratch, but honestly the 30mm rims and 2.4 tires feel great so far.


----------



## titaniumsprucemoose (Sep 2, 2021)

Anyone have the previous (2018?) steel version? Curious about the steel vs the new carbon


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

I'd be curious too as the steel model caught my eye. Anyone running a belt drive setup on their Rocker?


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

Lionel_Hutz said:


> I'm using WAO Union 30mm rims because I had a set available. I would have done 27mm Factions for this bike if I was building the wheelset from scratch, but honestly the 30mm rims and 2.4 tires feel great so far.


How's the tire clearance with that combo?


----------



## Lionel_Hutz (Dec 8, 2021)

nitrousjunky said:


> How's the tire clearance with that combo?


Clearance is fine at 2.4". It might be possible to squeeze in something a bit bigger, especially in the SC fork. But it would be pushing outside of what the OEs recommend and not leave much room for deflection or debris.


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

Lionel_Hutz said:


> Clearance is fine at 2.4". It might be possible to squeeze in something a bit bigger, especially in the SC fork. But it would be pushing outside of what the OEs recommend and not leave much room for deflection or debris.


Awesome, thanks for those pics too! That's with the dropouts positioned where?


----------



## Lionel_Hutz (Dec 8, 2021)

nitrousjunky said:


> Awesome, thanks for those pics too! That's with the dropouts positioned where?


For 12 spd geared, 29".


----------



## Sssteveyoung (Jul 26, 2013)

My experience is similar. Clearance is good with 2.35” Rock Razors. Enough space with the wheel fully forward in the dropouts.
Up front, depends on the fork. I read that older Fox 34 SC were rated to 2.6. The 2022 Fox 34 SC is rated to 2.4 I think. I have run a 2.6 Magic Mary no problem In an older Fox 34 SC but In the end the SC was too flexy and I now run a regular Fox 34. Front tire is Nobby Nick 2.34.
So up to 2.4 gives plenty of space front and rear. You could probably go bigger but I wouldn’t do that myself.


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

Regular fox 34(& Z2 Bomber) can fit up to 29x2.8. I have 29x2.6 XR4 with a Bomber & my friend has the same on her 34(with the green stickers) & if mud isn't an issue 2.8 would fit too.


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

Funoutside said:


> Regular fox 34(& Z2 Bomber) can fit up to 29x2.8. I have 29x2.6 XR4 with a Bomber & my friend has the same on her 34(with the green stickers) & if mud isn't an issue 2.8 would fit too.


29x3.0 XR4 on i40 rim fits with plenty of clearance in the Z2.


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

mine just hit 3000 miles and I’m loving it


----------



## Sssteveyoung (Jul 26, 2013)

Sssteveyoung said:


> My experience is similar. Clearance is good with 2.35” Rock Razors. Enough space with the wheel fully forward in the dropouts.
> Up front, depends on the fork. I read that older Fox 34 SC were rated to 2.6. The 2022 Fox 34 SC is rated to 2.4 I think. I have run a 2.6 Magic Mary no problem In an older Fox 34 SC but In the end the SC was too flexy and I now run a regular Fox 34. Front tire is Nobby Nick 2.34.
> So up to 2.4 gives plenty of space front and rear. You could probably go bigger but I wouldn’t do that myself.


Finally got around to take a picture. Running 32/18 gears and wheel very close to fully forward.


----------



## Jason_86_951 (Aug 18, 2019)

Picture of mine after I built it up this spring. Love it so much I bought my son one too (red).


----------



## Jason_86_951 (Aug 18, 2019)




----------



## crembz (Feb 25, 2019)

I just ordered a black frame and Silver fork. Still trying to decide how I should build it.


----------



## SpotRockerFan (Feb 15, 2021)

titaniumsprucemoose said:


> Anyone have the previous (2018?) steel version? Curious about the steel vs the new carbon











I own the 2018 steel spot rocker and 2022 carbon spot rocker. Why? I love both!
When comparing the steel vs carbon Rocker: 
The carbon is faster, lighter, zippier, and climbs better. I like the slightly more updated geo as well. If I’m trying to win a race, the carbon is the better bike. The steel is more supple, comfortable, and takes out the trail chatter better and just is so fun to ride. And I love that blue color. 
The carbon in 29” set up is too stiff for me. I chose to ride with 27.5 plus to give me a tad bit of “suspension”. I love it in 27.5 plus. I also have it with a 130 Pike. Love this set up. Yesterday I rode the steel and today I’m riding the carbon. Both are awesome and can me set up SS or geared. I wish Spot still made the steel version.


----------



## SpotRockerFan (Feb 15, 2021)

Anyone here have their Rocker set up in 27.5?


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 25, 2009)

SpotRockerFan said:


> Anyone here have their Rocker set up in 27.5?


Mine is 27.5+ right now. It's fun on flowy, tighter trails. I like 29" better, personally, but it's really going to boil down to terrain and riding style.


----------



## SpotRockerFan (Feb 15, 2021)

Andrea138 said:


> Mine is 27.5+ right now. It's fun on flowy, tighter trails. I like 29" better, personally, but it's really going to boil down to terrain and riding style.


What rims you riding on your 27.5+ set up?


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 25, 2009)

SpotRockerFan said:


> What rims you riding on your 27.5+ set up?


SRAM Roam 60. I haven't put a ton of miles on them, but I can't complain about anything other than the hub engagement isn't I9-fast.


----------



## SpotRockerFan (Feb 15, 2021)

Andrea138 said:


> SRAM Roam 60. I haven't put a ton of miles on them, but I can't complain about anything other than the hub engagement isn't I9-fast.


What internal rim width?


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 25, 2009)

SpotRockerFan said:


> What internal rim width?


30mm


----------

